
Promiscuous Cookies and Their Impending Death via the SameSite Policy - kkm
https://www.troyhunt.com/promiscuous-cookies-and-their-impending-death-via-the-samesite-policy/
======
AndrewDucker
Firefox is planning likewise:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1604212](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1604212)

